# Lead substitute?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

With some lakes outlawing lead lures & sinkers (I think this is just in Canada right now), what metal could subsitute for lead in pouring jigs & sinkers?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

brass, nickle, gold, silver.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

iron rods ,steel pipes, (concrete sinkers if u work in construction)


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Star1pup - Depleted Uranium, old Mercury switches.
Seriously, I thought there were already lead substitute sinkers produced and on sale @ bass pro, Cabelas etc???? Maybe I was just wishing. I just searched it, it's tungsten- may be a bit difficult to pour into lures- There is another synthetic brew that is 80% density of lead and softens with body heat, its some sort of down rigger bomb or something (@Cabelas).Pete


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I was just wondering if there was something that could be melted like lead and poured into a mold to produce jigs and/or sinkers. Obviously, a poor old country boy like me isn't going to use any precious metals. If I had silver & gold I'd just buy the darn jigs already made.


----------

